# Alles kann laut Datenblatt 1Gbit, aber am PC kommt nur 100Mbit an



## Krumnix (3 Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

hab jetzt neu umgestellt von 20Mbit auf 300MBit. Die Räume sind alle aus einem Verteilerkasten mit Netzwerkdosen versorgt.
Es wurde Cat 5e Kabel verlegt. Laut Datenblatt des Herstellers kann darüber bis zu 1.000Mbit übertragen werden.
Im Verteilerkasten ist ein Gigabit 5-Port Switch von Netgear installiert, welcher auf jeden Port 1Gbit bereitstellen soll.

Im Wohnzimmer hängt das TV dran. Im Büro der PC, im Gästezimmer ein Laptop und im Schlafzimmer wieder ein TV.

Auf den TV-Geräten ist es mit egal, ob 1Gbit oder 100Mbit. Für Netflix und Co reicht auch 100 aus, habs aber auch nicht nicht getestet.

Beim PC im Büro (von 2020, Netzwerk kann laut Datenblatt 10Gbit, MSI Mainboard Intel) jedoch habe ich einen Test gemacht, da mir der Download dann 
doch etwas lange gedauert hat. Dabei habe ich eine Download-Rate von 95-98 Mbit gemeldet bekommen.

Ich hab mehrmals AEG gemacht, nix geändert.

Wenn ich mit dem Tablett über 5GHz WLAN teste, komme ich bei der Messung auch 290-305 Mbit, was stimmen würde. 

Habt ihr Tipps, was ich mir noch anschauen kann? 

Danke.


----------



## blackpeat (3 Mai 2021)

Erstmal würde ich gucken was die Teilnehmer aushandeln. Also ob die vllt. nur 100mbit aushandeln weil Kabel vllt. nicht gut oder so. Ggf. ist auch die Netzwerkkarte auf 100mbit im Windows begrenzt.

Dann kann natürlich auch die Verbindung zwischen Switch und Router auf 100mbit begrenzt sein. Die Fritzbox hat glaube ich als Standard 100mbit auf den Netzwerk Ports, wegen Energie sparen.

*edit
Manchmal kann man das am Switch gut sehen was für LED's leuchten. Grün 1gbit, orange 100mbit oder so.


----------



## PN/DP (3 Mai 2021)

Bei einem Download kommt es hauptsächlich darauf an, wie schnell der Server die Daten schickt, und es ist fast egal wieviel schneller die Übertragungsstrecke dazwischen theoretisch ist. Wenn also der Server höchstens 100 MBit senden kann, dann macht eine 10GBit-Übertragung dazwischen das nicht schneller.

Harald


----------



## Frohnius (3 Mai 2021)

hi, 
also um einfach festzustellen, ob switch und verkabelung 1gb schaffen gibt es z.b. iperf ... ein linux command line tool ... 
auf einem rechner wird das tool als "server" gestartet und auf einem anderen als client ...
also iperf -s beim server ...
und iperf -c serverIP beim client ... 
es ist dann live die datenmenge und der durchsatz zu sehen ...
auch interessant, wie sich schwächerer wlan-empfang auf den datendurchsatz auswirkt ...

wer kein linux installiert hat, kann ein live usb booten ...


----------



## blackpeat (4 Mai 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> hi,
> also um einfach festzustellen, ob switch und verkabelung 1gb schaffen gibt es z.b. iperf ... ein linux command line tool ...
> auf einem rechner wird das tool als "server" gestartet und auf einem anderen als client ...
> also iperf -s beim server ...
> ...



gibt es auch für Windows und Android. Dann kann man Handy gegen Rechner messen.

https://iperf.fr/iperf-download.php
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nextdoordeveloper.miperf.miperf&hl=de&gl=US


----------



## jensemann (25 Mai 2021)

> ...jedoch habe ich einen Test gemacht, da mir der Download dann
> doch etwas lange gedauert hat. Dabei habe ich eine Download-Rate von 95-98 Mbit gemeldet bekommen.


Download von wo? Vom anderen Rechner? Aus dem Internet?

Wenn du größere Dateien (gerne >1GB) von einem Rechner zum anderen kopierst (Büro -> Laptop über Ethernet), sollte die Übertragungsrate über 100 Mbyte sein, maximal sind bei 1GBit/S 125MByte/s möglich aber mit all dem Overhead, den MS so produziert eher selten.
Wenn du aus dem Internet runterlädst hängt die Übertragungsrate vom Server ab bzw davon, ob irgendwo ein Telekomiker alle Kabel richtig gesteckt hat - sprich: dein Provider liefert, was er verspricht. 
Ein Grundrecht auf schnelles Internet versprechen bisher nur die Grünen und ob die das umsetzen, entscheiden wiederum andere 

MfG

Edit: typo


----------

